# Miniature Poodle age for breeding?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wouldn't it be two as with Standards??


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Wouldn't it be two as with Standards??


One would think that would be the case but if a dog is entered into the 12-18 month class at a show and it's known he's been used for breeding, it brings it into question just for future information.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I say 2, but many many breeders breed before that age. Minis can have hip dysplasia and eye problems, so I think as with the larger poodles that they should hold off and make sure no issues crop up.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I say two as well; better safe than sorry right? However many smaller dogs mature faster so *if I was happy w/ a breeder overall* I wouldn't write them off for breeding an 18 month old.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> I say two as well; better safe than sorry right? However many smaller dogs mature faster so *if I was happy w/ a breeder overall* I wouldn't write them off for breeding an 18 month old.


I don't know how old the dog was when bred so lol I just saw that they where not two years yet. 

I understand that small dogs mature faster I just wanted to see what was normal for mini's. I think its backwards to try to breed a dog first then try to show them after..... that does not make sense to me.


----------

